# XML, Beans, Datenbank. Kann mir jemand helfen?



## !!Troy!! (7. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß, ich verlang verdammt viel aber ich steh etwas unter Druck.

Ich bin absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet J2EE, Beans, ...

Also ich hab ein XML-File mit verschiedenen Daten, eine Datenbank und die dazugehörigen Beans (Home-Interface, Remoteinterface, und die Bean. Kann mir jemand kurz erklären, wie ich weiter vorgehen muss, dass ich mit JDOM die Daten aus der XML-Datei lese, diese Daten in die Beans "schreibe" und die Beans als Datensätze in die Datenbank ablege.

Wäre echt super, wenn sich jemand die Zeit nimmt.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Nov 2005)

wieviel Zeit hast du denn?


```
mit jdom das dokument einlesen
 über jndi die richtigen entity-ejbs holen (etwa über findByPrimaryKey)
 einfach die entsprechenden setter aufrufen
```

für jemanden der "absoluter Neuling" auf dem Gebiet J2EE ist, könnte das aber eine ZIEMLICH heftige Aufgabe sein


----------



## !!Troy!! (7. Nov 2005)

Ich hab auch schon bemerkt, das diese Aufgabe nicht gerade einfach ist. Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich es jetzt hier im Forum probiert.

Ich danke dir schon mal für die schnelle Antwort, nur dass ich bis jetzt immer noch Bahnhof verstehe.
Zeit hab ich schon noch. Hab eigentlich erst vor Kurzem angefangen, aber ich bin mittlerweile am verzweifeln, da ich seit 3 Tagen keinen Schritt mehr vorwärts komme.
Kannst du mir vielleicht ein Buch oder Tutorial empfehlen, dass mir dabei behilflich ist?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Nov 2005)

Also, mal anfangen:

1. XML einlesen

www.jdom.org

-> SAXParser erzeugen
-> Document erzeugen
-> Document durchlaufen und daraus dann Objekte erstellen

oder

-> www.apache.org
 >> org.apache.commons.digester.Digester
-> Schau die die Samples an, ist recht einfach zu kapieren

Alternative: JAX(B / ME)

Über EJBs u.s.w. kann ich dir nix sagen, damit arbeite ich normal net.

www.jdom.org
www.apache.org

Oder hier im Forum nach den entsprechenden Themen suchen


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Nov 2005)

Schritt1:

lies die Datei mit JDOM und gib die Daten, die du brauchst auf die Konsole aus

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-xml.htm#Programmierbeispiele-JDOM


----------



## !!Troy!! (7. Nov 2005)

THX

Häng mich mal rein.


----------

